# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  The Climb: Miley Cyrus

## Petra717

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG2zyeVRcbs

Laat dit nummer spreken

*Miley Cyrus: The Climb*

I can almost see it
That dream I am dreaming
But there's a voice inside my head saying
"You'll never reach it"

Every step I'm taking
Every move I make feels
Lost with no direction
My faith is shaking

But I gotta keep trying
Gotta keep my head held high

There's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move
Always gonna be a uphill battle
Sometimes I'm gonna have to lose

Ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the climb

The struggles I'm facing
The chances I'm taking
Sometimes might knock me down
But no, I'm not breaking

I may not know it
But these are the moments that
I'm gonna remember most, yeah
Just gotta keep going

And I, I got to be strong
Just keep pushing on

'Cause there's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move
Always gonna be a uphill battle
Sometimes I'm gonna have to lose

Ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the climb, yeah!

There's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move
Always gonna be an uphill battle
Somebody's gonna have to lose

Ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the climb, yeah!

Keep on moving, keep climbing
Keep the faith, baby
It's all about, it's all about the climb
Keep the faith, keep your faith, whoa

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik kende dit nummer en deze artiest nog niet, dus bedankt voor t posten, want het is een mooi liedje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik kende haar wel, ze staat beter bekend onder 'Hannah Montana'. Normaal gesproken vind ik haar nummers bagger, maar moet eerlijk zeggen dat dit nummer wel iets heeft. Het is niet bepaald mijn muziekgenre, maar toch een mooi nummer, met pakkende tekst!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja dit nummer vind ik wel mooi, alleen die 'Hannah Montana' vind ik 3x niks.
Binnen de meeeste muziekgenres vind ik wel een liedje mooi, maar ook binnen mijn favo genre kan ik niet alles waarderen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha jaa ze kan ook gewoon beter doorgaan als Miley Cyrus, je hebt er tegenwoordig ook zo'n ziek programma van Hannah Montana, komt nogal veel voorbij op Disney Channel xD

En zoals je al zei, idd in mijn favo genre kan ik ook niet alles waarderen, over het algemeen luister ik veel (hard)rock. Rammstein is bijv helemaal favoriet hier, maar je hebt bijv ook veel van die gruntbands, die vallen ook onder dit genre maar vind ik bijv weer 20x niets.. er moet wel een beetje melodie inzitten en ik wil de tekst ook wel kunnen verstaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Rammstein is voor mij ook niet alleen maar goede muziek, maar helpt me ook bij duits (wat een voordeel :Stick Out Tongue: ) Meestal als ik een liedje hoor luister ik naar de tekst en vertaal het dan meteen in mn hoofd, zo weet ik dus en wat de bedoeling van het liedje is én ik leer weer duits bij, er zijn al behoorlijk wat woorden die ik onthouden heb dmv Rammstein :Big Grin: 

Moet ook wel zeggen dat Miley Cyrus dr best heeft gedaan op dit lied, echt zo'n beetje het enige lied wat ik een beetje kan waarderen! (van Miley Cyrus :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja vrienden van mij wouden mij mee hebben naar Hannah Montana The Movie, nou echt niet dat ik meeging heh!
Ik luister ook voornamelijk (hard)rock/metal, zal wel door mijn paps komen  :Wink:  maar ik vind niet alles mooi en hou wel van dat het enigzinds verstaanbaar is  :Stick Out Tongue:  en is altijd mooi meegenomen als je een taal moet leren en liedjes daarbij helpen, dat maakt het een stuk leuker  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha moest toch wel lachen om dit: Vrienden van mij wouden mij mee hebben naar Hannah Montana The Movie. Hahaha dits toch ook gewoon een kinderfilm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

Hanna Montana is overal in de uitverkoop. Verklaart dus een hoop, de dame in kwestie is een nieuwe weg ingeslagen. ok dit is overigens niet mijn muziek. Mijn muziek roots liggen bij de SKA.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja t is ook een kinderfilm... maarja er zijn ook volwassenen naar Ice Age, Shrek ed geweest  :Wink: 

@ Ronald, ja er zijn altijd van die 'hypes' zo was Bob de Bouwer helemaal hot, maar die kan je nu bijna nergens meer krijgen (heb iets op de rommelmarkt moeten kopen omdat mijn neefje van 2 perse iets van BdB wou), daarna kwam Hannah Montana en volgens mij is het nu Bakugan ofzo... ben benieuwd wat er nog meer volgt  :Wink: 
En ska is ook leuke muziek!

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Jaa maar die echte disneyfilms vind ik toch wat anders  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  dat vind zelfs mn opa nog leuk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (die zat laatst met volle plezier met ons mee te kijken naar shrek 3 op tv :Stick Out Tongue: )

Haha enne wie is Bakugan?? hehe nog nooit van gehoord, wist niet dat Bob de Bouwer nu alweer uit was  :Stick Out Tongue:  Haha er is toch ook zo'n hele Dora hype geweest voor die kleintjes? ( sja heb een nichtje van anderhalf, dus nu worden we dr weer helemaal ingegooid  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Enne Ronald, SKA?? Nog nooooit van gehoord, moet ik me nou diep schamen? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja ik wist ook niet dat BdB alweer uit was, totdat mijn neefje afgelopen sept dat voor zijn verjaardag vroeg en het niet in de winkel (Intertoys, Blokker) te vinden was  :Frown:  En mijn neefjes van 7 en 9 zijn nu helemaal into Bakugan (een soort pokemon achtig iets) en Dinosaur King (slechte variant van yugioh)...
En ska is hele blije dansmuziek waar je (althans ik) vrolijk van wordt! Meer info op www.skapeople.nl  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha dan zit je dus op een onmogelijke zoektocht naar BdBstuff. En al dat andere kon ik nog nieteens (Bakugan/Dinaseur King) Mja ik heb dan ook een klein nichtje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Haha en die muziek, sja je moet er tegen kunnen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ik kende dat ook niet totdat ik mijn neefjes erover hoorde  :Wink:  Mijn kleinste neefje vind ook heel andere dingen leuk...
Ghehe ja niet iedereen vind bepaalde muziekgenres mooi  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

> Enne Ronald, SKA?? Nog nooooit van gehoord, moet ik me nou diep schamen?


Nee hoor dat hoeft niet hoor, zal de generatiekloof wel zijn. Het is de voorloper van de reggae, het is veel sneller. Ontstaan op Jamaica in de jaren 60 en eind jaren 70 was de revival. Bekende bands van toen: Madness the Specials Bad Manners.

En Bagukan is hot, we hebben ze hier ook al. Vergelijk baar met poke mon en Yugio. Poppetjes met kaarten die je weer fijn kan sparen. Kinderen hebben ook nadelen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, 
Ik denk niet dat het de generatiekloof is, ikzelf en vrienden van mij luisteren ook ska... En ik ken het niet door mijn ouders, want mijn moeder was van de soul/funk/disco/R&B en mijn paps van de rock/metal/blues en pink floyd achtige bands... 

Ja leuk heh al die dingen sparen  :Confused:  Mijn neefjes hebben hele mappen vol met plaatjes/kaarten van pokemon, yugio en nu dus Bagukan die ze me elke x weer willen laten zien en ze vragen dat ook voor hun verjaardag, ben ik blij dat ik altijd met orginelere cadeau's kom  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Jihaaaaaaa.... weer een hele hoop bijgelezen  :Wink: .

Mijn muziekgenres??? R'nB, pop, rustig (Enya en Celine Dion bijv), Marco B zijn liedjes (meeblèèt nummers  :Big Grin: ) en in alle categorieën vind ik wel iets leuk blijkbaar (volgens vrienden)  :Wink: , ik hou me echter zéér weinig bezig met muziek > enkel in de auto staat de radio volle bak  :Big Grin: 

Muziek staat bij mij voor vrolijkheid en herinneringen ....  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ik luister ook in alle categorieën/genres wel muziek. Ik leef/adem bijna muziek  :Wink:  Vele herinneringen aan muziek en afhankelijk van mijn mood draait ik verschillende muziekjes  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha grappig om te lezen allemaal! Haha en van Ska had ik echt nog nooit gehoord, thnx voor de uitleg Ronald! En sja leeftijdskloof, geen idee, ik scheel met Luuss ook nog wel behoorlijk wat jaartjes geloof ik!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja idd grappig/leuk om te lezen en ondertussen leren we weer een beetje meer van elkaar en over bepaalde onderwerpen  :Wink: 
En ja we schelen wel wat jaartjes...

----------


## Agnes574

Wrijf het er nog maar 's in jong grut  :Big Grin: ...haha!!
Ja, feit blijft dat Ronald en ik de oudste zijn hier van het team  :Wink: .
Maar ik voel me nog geen 35 en gedraag me daar meestentijds ook niet naar  :Big Grin:  ... enkel qua financiën,wat partner niet écht waardeert ... tsja,er moet er één verantwoordelijksgevoel hebben hé en zorgen voor de administratie  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ach je bent zo oud of jong als je je zelf voelt  :Smile: 
Ze hebben ook zo'n programma gehad 'je echte leeftijd', aan de hand van leefgewoonten waren sommige mensen veel ouder of jonger dan hun daadwerkelijke leeftijd...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Nah zo oud ben je nog niet hoor!!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hihihi... nééééééééééééééé; ik ben nog in de 'fleur' van mijn leven...  :Big Grin: 
Soms voel ik me echter 90  :Frown: , terwijl ik me andere (goede) dagen kan gedragen als een puber  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hahah Aggie  :Big Grin:

----------

